# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  PENDAFTARAN SUKARELAWAN for 9th KOI-S FESTIVAL

## Dony Lesmana

Dear para sahabat

sudah 9 tahun kois festival berlangsung , dan puji syukur skalanya tambah lama tambah besar.. 

Dengan jumlah panitia dan orang2 yg biasa membantu di kois festival , maka kami kekurangan dan membutuhkan bantuan dari para anggota forum semua..

Kami banyak membutuhkan bantuan untuk dibagian berikut inii ;

1 . Benching
2. Liasion Ofiicer para Juri Jepang
3. Public Relation
4. Bagian Administarsi penjurian 
5. bagian pendaftaran

dan masih banyak hal hal lainnya... 

Kami mengetuk PINTU HATI para koi keeper untuk terlibat.. Ini saatnya kita berjuang bersama demi komunitas yang kita cintai ini...

KOI-S ADALAH KITA

yuk mari silahkan diisi

1......

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yamabuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Frotzbites Dan Tiny.

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> hayoo siapa lagii


Om, tolong daftarkan Om Davit Elecson... Beliau sdh ok.

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bbongso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ismail02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

